# Ariens Hydro Pro 28 - sufficient?



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello guys,

I am considering to buy an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 and was hoping to get some input from some of you that already have the machine or something close to it. First I will try to describe what the machine would have to handle, then I will say why I, for the time being, have landed on the Hydro Pro 28.

I own a cabin in the mountains that we use about every second weekend in the winter months. Sometimes it snows a lot, like in the previous week it had snowed 2 feet. From the main road (shared with other cabin owners) I have a gravel road that is 1000 feet long (0.2 miles) and I have a large parking area for 4 cars and a terrace of about 700 sq ft. My initial plan was to buy a Deluxe 24DLE for the parking area and terrace and to use a local contractor that has a tractor with a back mounted snowblower to clear the road (see example picture below. The problem is that the contractor was not able to clear the road the last time we visited and he said it was because there is a lot of drift at my road and the snow was about 3 feet. His snow removal equipment was mounted on the back of the tractor and then 3 feet is just too much. I could off course use a different contractor but the guy I have an appointment with already clears the main road in the area and thus charges less to take the extra time to clear my road compared to one that has to drive all the way just to clear my road. The snow is rarely wet and heavy because it is so high up that the temperature is very cold and thus the snow light.

Instead of paying for a different contractor I have been thinking about buying a heavy duty machine to clear the road at times when there has been so much snow that the guy I have an appointment with cannot do it. I don’t mind making a few passes and have prioritized maneuverability over width. I have considered Hydro Pro 28 and Hydro Pro 28 EFI. My choice for now is the Hydro Pro 28 because it has a larger fuel tank than the EFI model, I think the EFI technology is immature and believe the battery will not last long in the temperatures we have here. The machine will be stored inside, but not in a heated area. I have attached a picture from the entrance area so you have an idea if what kind of snow we have to deal with.

So, finally to my question. Is it possible to clear this amount of snow with a traditional snowblower or will I be disappointed if I buy one? I think it is a very big investment for something that will be used only occasionally, but still it would feel great not being dependent of other people to have access to our cabin. The best would be if I could rent a machine somewhere to test once, but I have not been able to find anyone for rent in my area.

Much appreciate any comment to my post.

Best regards,
Snowman_44


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Snowman_44

Sounds a little odd that a 3 point snowblower (guessing) couldn't take on a 3 foot drift. 

1,000 ft of gravel is a lot to do with a walk behind but it is doable IMHO. I think I might be looking at getting a rider if I had the room to store it though.
The first pass might be a little rough with a deep drift but once you get that done, like you mention you can take whatever cut works for you at whatever speed.
You just want to make sure a snowblower is set up high enough that you're not sucking up gravel as no machine likes that stuff and worst case can get behind the impeller and jam it.
The hydro pro would be a good choice.

.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Kiss4aFrog!

Yes it sounds strange that he was not able to clear the road, but he argumented that since the tractor had to go into the snow/drift before the snowblower part, it was just too much snow. I saw that he had tried.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

If that is the actual pic of the 3 point blower, tractor man is using the wrong type for the "big" snow. 

He is using an "inverted" blower which requires the tractor to be driven into/onto the snow before the blower hits it. This type works great for lighter snowfalls and instances when you have to back-in. Super efficient in places with rows of houses and very short driveways, like in a +55 retirement community. 

Tractor man should be using the conventional type where the blower hits the snow first, not the tractor:




With only a 28" and that much snow and driveway length I think it would take all weekend to clear out but i guess once thats done its just easy maintenance in the following weeks?

.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> If that is the actual pic of the 3 point blower, tractor man is using the wrong type for the "big" snow.
> 
> ...


 

Agree 100% with the explanation above. We live in Lake Effect Central NW Lower Michigan. Cleared many drifts of three foot or more with a 3PH New Holland 716C blower mounted on a Kubota L3010 tractor. Kubota has AG tires plus chains. No problems whatsoever in 20 + years of experience. Have never seen a drift that his rig could not get through, provided the driver knows how to approach it. 


How big is his tractor?? Make and model number?? IME any kind of walk behind 'blower is the wrong tool for your road up to the cabin.


NB


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Saw a Kioti tractor with a blower mounted on the front and a nice warm cab.....would be perfect for this application.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hire a professional with the proper equipment. You will be wasting your time and money trying to do it on your own since you are not there to make multiple passes during the storm.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys and thanks for your comments.

I don't know the make and model of the tractor, but it is a large machine like on the picture and the snowblower is inverted. There is not much I can do about what equipment he uses on his tractor, but I could hire somebody else to do the job. Only problem is that it will cost much more because they will have to drive a long way to get there. The guy I use now, used to own the land where the cabins are placed, so he is pretty close by and everybody is using him for the common cabin roads.

Anyway I need a snowblower for the terrace and parking spaces, so the question is if I pay the extra dollars for a Hydro Pro 28, will I then be able to clear the road too. From your comments, I guess not. So maybe I have to look for a different contractor after all.

I visited my local Ariens dealer today and they claimed the Pro 28 would do the job. They did not have any demo models for rent. It would have been very nice to test before buying. I will visit another dealer today and ask there as well.

BTW: It looks like the Hydro Pro EFI fuel tanks have been upgraded to a larger size. At least the one at my closest dealer claimed it was as big as on the carb model, and it looked similar in size too.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Forget trying to clear the 1,000ft gravel road.Bad idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you are so inclined going down this path, you'll need a tracked unit. it will also take you 4-6 hrs to clear that amount of snow.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The road would take a while to do with a walk-behind (unless you want to take a 36" or something and re-power it to build a beast with lots of snow processing speed), so I'd try to avoid needing to use it for that. But the Pro 28 (hydro or disc drive) is a very solid unit and should work for everything else you need to clear (and would do the road in a pinch given enough time).


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I like snow blowing, but I would probably tire of your scenario real quick if I had to use only a snow blower. Having said that, I would get at least a Pro 32, if not the 36 for a job as big as you've described.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You've getting plenty of advice, I just wanted to agree that your service guys blower is likely to struggle with anything deep. I took it for granted it was a typical tractor snowblower first into the snow mount and not the pull behind kind. Makes a huge difference in deep snow.

Just because your drive is long I'm not sure that you'd need a tracked machine unless you have some steeper grades to climb. You mentioned "terrace", would that be something that is significantly different in grade and present a challenge in getting to ??
The wheeled machines do a good job and they're less expensive to buy and track or track related repair.
I'm still inclined to suggest getting a rider if it will do the drive, parking area and terrace.

.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Just because your drive is long I'm not sure that you'd need a tracked machine unless you have some steeper grades to climb. .


The driveway is gravel. Wouldn't a track machine perform better than a wheeled snowblower in this application?


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

.Assuming the contractor has an adequate tractor, why not suggest to him that he get a 3PH rear mount snowblower or, better yet, a front mounted blower? So that he can service all properties that he is hired to plow, under any and all conditions ?


(Like 98.7% of all other snowplow pros use) None of the big tractor dealers here carry those pull through 'blowers: rare as hens teeth. I go to a lot of farm sales, see lots of snow plows and tractor mounted snow blowers; have never laid eyes on one of those.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I have the 28 Hydro Pro EFI. The machine is a beast for throwing snow. I have no doubt that it will handle anything you throw at it.
The length of the driveway will certainly take you some time to do if it is especially deep.
You now have me curious on the fuel tank capacity...mine is 2 quarts. How much in the "bigger tank" that you speak of.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

bbwb said:


> You now have me curious on the fuel tank capacity...mine is 2 quarts. How much in the "bigger tank" that you speak of.


The carb-ed Pros with the Briggs 420cc (instead of the LCT 420cc used on the EFI Pros) have a 1.5 gallon (6 quart) tank. Weirdly, the EFI Pros spec an even smaller tank than the 3-ish quarts the other LCT powered (EFI and carb) Ariens blowers have.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

The Hydro Pro's have the largest and most powerful engine on a walk behind snowblower - 420cc. They will blow anything and far! However, you're up against some DEEP snow. Will the machine do it? Yes. But you will have to make multiple passes over the same area to clean snow that deep. Only you can decide if you want to do that or not. In my opinion, a front mounted blower on a 4WD tractor is the way to go. But the cost for that equipment is MUCH higher than the Hydro Pro.

This might be a silly question but whichever machine you might get (walk behind, tractor, etc), where is it going to be stored? If you get 3' drifts of snow and pull up to your cabin without an easy way to get to the machine, then I would consider subbing out the work. Yes, it's going to cost money but the benefit would be tyhat you're able to get to your cabin quick and easy. I'm assuming you go to your cabin to enjoy life and not necessarily work. It's more than just a little work to clean 3' drifts of snow with ANY walk behind.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You've getting plenty of advice, I just wanted to agree that your service guys blower is likely to struggle with anything deep. I took it for granted it was a typical tractor snowblower first into the snow mount and not the pull behind kind. Makes a huge difference in deep snow.
> 
> Just because your drive is long I'm not sure that you'd need a tracked machine unless you have some steeper grades to climb. You mentioned "terrace", would that be something that is significantly different in grade and present a challenge in getting to ??
> The wheeled machines do a good job and they're less expensive to buy and track or track related repair.
> ...


Hi,

I guess the reason he is using a pull behind is because the common cabin roads are quite long in total and he will probably be able to drive faster with a pull behind. There are about 100 cabins in the area.

The terrace is not elevated more than a few inches so it is not a problem to drive on to it with a wheeled model. The road is not steep so I think a weeled model will be ok. The tracked machines are quite more expensive.

I am not sure if a rider can be used on the terrace and I also have limited space for storage.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Natty Bumpo said:


> .Assuming the contractor has an adequate tractor, why not suggest to him that he get a 3PH rear mount snowblower or, better yet, a front mounted blower? So that he can service all properties that he is hired to plow, under any and all conditions ?
> 
> 
> (Like 98.7% of all other snowplow pros use) None of the big tractor dealers here carry those pull through 'blowers: rare as hens teeth. I go to a lot of farm sales, see lots of snow plows and tractor mounted snow blowers; have never laid eyes on one of those.


Hi,

I talked with the guy the other day and he said there are about 100 cabins in the area but only two roads like mine that gets real heavy drifts, and which he cannot service. I guess he will be reluctant to invest in a front mounted device with only "two more" customers.

Here in Norway these back mounted blowers are quite often used on small roads where the tractors can't drive at a decent speed. On asphalted roads where it is possible to drive faster I believe they mostly use a plow.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

bbwb said:


> I have the 28 Hydro Pro EFI. The machine is a beast for throwing snow. I have no doubt that it will handle anything you throw at it.
> The length of the driveway will certainly take you some time to do if it is especially deep.
> You now have me curious on the fuel tank capacity...mine is 2 quarts. How much in the "bigger tank" that you speak of.



I don't know how big it was but the sales person said that it was equal as the standard Pro. Originally the Pro EFI had a 2.0qt tank and the normal Pro had 5.9qt: https://www.ariens.com/downloads/Ariens-Professional-SellSheet-CE.pdf


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

nafterclifen said:


> The Hydro Pro's have the largest and most powerful engine on a walk behind snowblower - 420cc. They will blow anything and far! However, you're up against some DEEP snow. Will the machine do it? Yes. But you will have to make multiple passes over the same area to clean snow that deep. Only you can decide if you want to do that or not. In my opinion, a front mounted blower on a 4WD tractor is the way to go. But the cost for that equipment is MUCH higher than the Hydro Pro.
> 
> This might be a silly question but whichever machine you might get (walk behind, tractor, etc), where is it going to be stored? If you get 3' drifts of snow and pull up to your cabin without an easy way to get to the machine, then I would consider subbing out the work. Yes, it's going to cost money but the benefit would be tyhat you're able to get to your cabin quick and easy. I'm assuming you go to your cabin to enjoy life and not necessarily work. It's more than just a little work to clean 3' drifts of snow with ANY walk behind.


Hi,

I agree with what you say about getting to the cabin easy and I surely want to relax and go skiing more than I want to remove snow. The machine will have to be stored in a shed besides the cabin and I would have to walk to the cabin from the common cabin road just to get to the snowblower. That's a shame. 

Normally I believe my contractor will be able to do the job, but on rear occasions it will drift more than he can handle. I was not precise enough in my initial post; even though the road is 1000ft the part that gets 3 feet of snow is maybe 300 feet, due to the terrain, and the rest of it probably gets max 2 feet in 14 days. 

I have spoken to several dealers this weekend and they all said it would be possible with the Hydro Pro 28. Just one of the dealers strongly recommended the tracked version because it can be tilted and thus he said it would be easier to clear the road in layers.

It has snowed much more than normal this year so three dealers were sold out of both Pro and Deluxe machines. Two dealers have one Pro 28 left. I guess I will have to decide quite fast to get my hands on one :icon-shrug:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It sounds like you have made up your mind. I wish you all the best. I think you had your mind made up before your first post?


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> It sounds like you have made up your mind. I wish you all the best. I think you had your mind made up before your first post?


Yeah, you are probably right. I just didn't see any other alternative. Since many of you are saying it is doable, but will take a lot of time, I will study the option of buying a rider. I did not think of that before the first post. Problems I see with that is the price, that the weight may be an issue for the terrace and it will be difficult to store. 

Thank you all for the help! I will keep you posted what happens.

Still if someone with the Hydro Pro has experience with deep snow it will be good to hear your opinion too.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I own an Ariens Pro Hydro 32 12v, and a Ariens Pro Hydro 28. Both are the carb versions. They are great machines but I have my doubt about a wheeled version on the gravel driveway. You will need to set the skids low, scraper bar high so not to snow blow gravel. You want to leave a layer of snow on top of the gravel.

As far as 3 foot drifts, it can do it, but it will take time and smaller passes with the drift cutters attached.

1,000 ft is a long driveway. It can be done but it is a massive undertaking for one person with a snowblower with that amount of snow. I would rather see you ski more and snow blow less. You can always buy the blower, and if it doesn't work out, keep it for the top of the driveway and terrace, or sell it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You've gotten lots of good advice. A friend recently bought a house with a 550 ft driveway, and they live in Massachusetts, so they're not dealing with 2-3 feet at a time. And even with that, it seemed like you'd want the biggest, most powerful machine (like 32-36", 420cc) you could get your hands on, to try and make it manageable. You've got twice the distance, deeper snow, and gravel (tracks may be good, as was suggested, if it lets you tilt the bucket up by different amounts). 

As far as what the salesperson said about the EFI fuel tank, I'd hope they're correct, but I'd want to verify that. Ariens site shows a comparison sheet, with model numbers: 
https://www.ariens.com/downloads/Spec_Professional.pdf

The 36" Pro Hydro EFI is model 926070. That manual also covers the 28" Pro Hydro EFI (926068), and is found here: 
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/05136600C_ENG.pdf

The manual Specifications shows 420cc, EFI, and 2.0 quart fuel capacity. 

So if there has been an increase in fuel capacity, it's not reflected in the current manual.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

If you choose a walk behind I would highly recommend a wide tracked machine, drift cutters, and ArmorSkids. I live near Boston go to a family cabin in the White Mountians - similar situation to yours. 

The tracks and drift cutter, sit about 36” high, will help push through heavy deep snow, armorskids will prevent the shoes from diggging into gravel if you go up during a thaw, the wider machine will help reduce the number of passes and spill over so you’re on the slopes faster.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I am really grateful for your input. 

The "red thread" is that this will take too long. I wish I could rent a machine to test myself, but no one near is renting out their machine.

I just looked at a rider and found a Cub Cadet XT1 with a 3X blower attached. 
Here it costs about 4700USD.
A Hydro Pro 28 costs about 3600USD
A Hydro Pro Rapid Track 28 EFI costs about 5000USD.

Buying a rider would mean that I have to build some sort of garage or shed for storing it, but that's a project I would enjoy. At this size I would rather buy an ATV with a snowblower attached, because that can be used for other stuff as well, but the price of those is just too much.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The Cub Cadet XT1 is a lawn tractor, not a garden tractor. Lawn tractors are primarily meant for mowing. Garden tractors can mow, but also plow, snowblow, etc. They are built stronger, with more-durable transmissions, which can handle heavier loads without failing. You often need to add extra weight for plowing/snowblowing, for extra traction. That is harder on a light-duty lawn tractor, and I would worry about wearing out the transmission. 

Garden tractors are more expensive, of course, but are also more capable. And are better suited to something like snowblowing, from what I've read. 

For walk-behinds, I would prioritize width and power/tracks, over EFI. There have been some reports of issues with the EFI system, I'd just as soon stay with a carburetor, personally, especially if the price difference allowed getting tracks, or a wider machine. For the 28", on Ariens' site, EFI adds about $600 USD.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

You need a 4X4 for that job....John Deere X728/47" Quick Hitch Snowblower


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, that is an awesome machine! And a very nice combo, paired with the walk-behind. Snowman_44, that X700-series 4x4 is at the high end of the garden tractor lineup, but unfortunately, they're also priced accordingly


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

I made an appointment with a contractor to clear the road, but still I needed a snowblower for the parking spaces and the terrace. I wanted the hydro function so I went for a Hydro Pro 28, even though it is overkill. I think the machine is awsome and chews away everyting. The snow was so hi that the drift cutters didn't reach up so I had to help with a showel to break down the tallest parts. The Auto-turn functions very well and makes handling easy.

I am considering to sell it and go for a much smaller machine, but I don't know yet.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If you're dealing with that amount of snow, keep the big machine. It'll let you get the job done faster, which means less time moving snow, more time relaxing.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I dunno, with snowfalls like that picture I'd be hanging on to that Hydro Pro 28 and give up any thoughts of ever buying something smaller!


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Like the others, I would stick with the Pro Hydro...….


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Smallest would be 24" 2-stage. If its a matter of storage you may want to really look over the 24" models first though (Honda, Ariens Pro/Deluxe, Toro Power Max). You really don't save a lot of space these days. Most of the time the handle and frame dimensions are pretty much the same with only engine swaps and bucket width changing.

"Much smaller" to me means single stage which would be awful for those 3-4ft drifts. You'd be out there all day knocking them down to manageable amounts.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

wow, that is some snow!


----------



## Arcticblower (Jan 31, 2019)

I would definitely kept the Hydro Pro 28. Even if you only need it for the terraces and parking spaces. I just got the Hydro Pro 28 with Rapid Track myself. It is usually way overkill for my needs but I just wanted it and all the perks the snowblower offers. I also live in Norway but on an island in the north. Less snow but wet and somewhat heavy. Just a week ago we got a chaotic snow storm with much snow in a short time, closing the roads and about 4.5 ft of snow in my driveway. 

Indeed, if you get sure that you are going to sell the Hydro Pro, it might be a good time to do it now. I guess you can sell it for almost the same as you paid for it. Most stores are sold out and will not get new supply before autumn, and people are going pretty far to get one.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

I see your points. I just feel that the Hydro Pro is a thing in between a machine that handles everything and a smaller 2-stage 24inch, e.g. Deluxe. It does not handle the amount shown in the pictures without a lot of manual work. There was a crust in the top layer that had to be manually cracked down. I don’t expect the machine to handle this tall snow, but the traction was poor even in 1 feet snow with the crust layer on top. It was very exhausting to prevent the machine from tipping back and the traction was very poor when light snow got in the wheels. Don't get me all wrong, the machine is great in many ways, for example the hydro is awesome, the Auto-turn is nice and the 414cc engine is more than powerful enough. I have made some poor quality videos with my iPhone that I can share with you that shows the traction issue. 

Either a smaller cheaper machine or a machine with better traction makes more sense to me. It's crazy to pay this amount for a snowblower, but it feels stupid to pay a lot for a machine I am 80% happy with. Then I would rather pay even more for something I am 100% happy with.

I have been back and forth a lot of times with the selection of a suitable machine. Like Articblower mentions above, all stores are almost out of models in Norway. I made a call to my dealer today and shared my thoughts. They don't have any 24 inches left, but a 28 Hydro Pro Rapidtrak, and they were happy to take the Hydro Pro back if I pay the price difference for the Rapidtrak. I remember from when testing at the store that in track mode the Rapidtrak was almost impossible to tip backwards. That must be positive for hard packed top layers like I get at my cabin. If I go for the largest model I hope it has enough traction to break crust layers from snow drifts. I will definitely remove the snow before it gets as high as on the pictures next time. Maybe I even can use the machine for my long road with the Rapidtrak. Not in 3 feet snow, but that does not happen often. There are some drawbacks with the EFI engine on the Rapidtrak: Small fuel tank, new and unproven technology and the need for a battery.



Arcticblower said:


> I would definitely kept the Hydro Pro 28. Even if you only need it for the terraces and parking spaces. I just got the Hydro Pro 28 with Rapid Track myself. It is usually way overkill for my needs but I just wanted it and all the perks the snowblower offers. I also live in Norway but on an island in the north. Less snow but wet and somewhat heavy. Just a week ago we got a chaotic snow storm with much snow in a short time, closing the roads and about 4.5 ft of snow in my driveway.


Cool! Congrats on the new blower. Did you test it in this type of snow or was that before you got the machine?


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Adding some weight should help in the tough, crusty snow. It'll keep the bucket down better, which means you won't be lifting up on the handles. Lifting up takes away drive traction. 

Also try dropping your tire pressures to around 12 - 14 psi instead of the stock 20. And if that's not enough, you can add chains.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a 2018 28 Pro Hydro and set it up with 20 lbs of weight on the front, tire chains and Armorskids mounted with the skinny ends forward. 


It has excellent traction and does good in the deep stuff & uneven areas.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

And you thought you were going to do the 1,000 ft. driveway?


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Rapidtrak is the way to go. More effective than tire chains. They can even climb stairs.

https://youtu.be/G7IaLGBPqSU

You have three different traction setting depending on conditions. 
They handle and track straight exceptionally well with ArmorSkids or poly skids. 

I convinced my Aunt and Uncle on the Rapidtrak when they asked for a recommendation to upgrade their cabin machine in the white mountains. They couldn’t be happier or more impressed with the performance difference from their late ‘90s Ariens 926 - quite similar to your current wheeled machine.

I’m considering selling my fully restored Ariens ST1024 and ST1232 to upgrade myself to a rapidtrak next season.


----------



## Arcticblower (Jan 31, 2019)

Snowman_44 said:


> Cool! Congrats on the new blower. Did you test it in this type of snow or was that before you got the machine?


I ordered the snowblower shortly after the snow storm from a dealer that still had one in stock (a four-hour drive from my home). The asked price was- and is just crazy (USD 5318). Delivered on my driveway today actually. I had to arrange a plow truck to clear my driveway after the snow storm, just unhuman to clear manually, and the truck left some hard packed snow by my parking space. Now, it is just too high and hard to dig-in to. I have tried but it is not so effective. 

As you probably already know, the rapid trak can be adjusted to a "wheel mode" where I find it pretty easy to control. However, it goes up when I try to dig the hardpacked snow. The rapid trak can also be adjusted to a "dig-in mode" where I find it really hard to turn, but it will wholeheartedly dig-in to the hardpacked snow and eventually tracks is going to dig down to the ground of snow and gravel. Then, it just kind of spins. While it is possible to go back and forward several times, I have to deal with that kind of hardpacked snow in another way. So I will do the same as you, break the hard packed snow down with a shovel to get it more manageable.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> And you thought you were going to do the 1,000 ft. driveway?


At first yes. After getting tips in this thread - not so sure :grin: But some of you say its possible with a track drive.

After testing myself I realize that 2 feet or more will be impossible, but less is probably doable. I will use a contractor to clear before I get there. At times it snows when we are there, so then I can take it straight away. It would be nice to be able to drive to the downhill ski place or the store without calling the contractor every time for opening the road.




Homesteader said:


> Rapidtrak is the way to go. More effective than tire chains. They can even climb stairs.
> 
> https://youtu.be/G7IaLGBPqSU
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Are the ArmorSkids used to prevent the machine digging into dirt/gravel?


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Arcticblower said:


> I ordered the snowblower shortly after the snow storm from a dealer that still had one in stock (a four-hour drive from my home). The asked price was- and is just crazy (USD 5318). Delivered on my driveway today actually. I had to arrange a plow truck to clear my driveway after the snow storm, just unhuman to clear manually, and the truck left some hard packed snow by my parking space. Now, it is just too high and hard to dig-in to. I have tried but it is not so effective.
> 
> As you probably already know, the rapid trak can be adjusted to a "wheel mode" where I find it pretty easy to control. However, it goes up when I try to dig the hardpacked snow. The rapid trak can also be adjusted to a "dig-in mode" where I find it really hard to turn, but it will wholeheartedly dig-in to the hardpacked snow and eventually tracks is going to dig down to the ground of snow and gravel. Then, it just kind of spins. While it is possible to go back and forward several times, I have to deal with that kind of hardpacked snow in another way. So I will do the same as you, break the hard packed snow down with a shovel to get it more manageable.


Thank you for replying. I don't know how much experience you have with a wheeled model, but would you have bought the wheeled one for 1500USD less if it was available at your dealer?

I have read about the different Trakdrive modes, but it is interesting to hear real stories like yours. To me it seems like it will be much less effort to blow deep snow if you can set the tension on the front so that you don't have to lift the handlebars to prevent it from tipping backwards.

I have posted this video where you can see the traction. I apologize for the poor quality, it is not easy to film with one hand while driving. I have cut out the parts that was shaking too much. In the end I have cracked down the snow and there you can see how strong the engine is and how well built the auger and impeller system is. It throws far!


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

knu2xs said:


> I have a 2018 28 Pro Hydro and set it up with 20 lbs of weight on the front, tire chains and Armorskids mounted with the skinny ends forward.
> 
> 
> It has excellent traction and does good in the deep stuff & uneven areas.


Thanks for the tip. I can't use chains because there is a wooden deck, but the front weight will probably help. How does the 20lbs affect the Auto-turn?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Snowman_44 said:


> Are the ArmorSkids used to prevent the machine digging into dirt/gravel?



Yes. Our main drive (gravel / crushed asphalt) is 275 yds long, most going through open, cultivated field. Others areas are like a "two track" with the center slightly higher than the "two tracks" and the Armor Skids let me handle it all without issue. When we get more than 6" I also do fairly large areas of the lawn without tearing anything up. A lot of what I do I call "off road" snow blowing, which the Armorskids allow me to do without issue.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Snowman_44 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I can't use chains because there is a wooden deck, but the front weight will probably help. How does the 20lbs affect the Auto-turn?



I was posting when this came in so, to answer the above.....


I've had no issues with the Auto Turn but that could be due to the Armorskids, which reduces drag over the stock metal skid shoes.


----------



## Arcticblower (Jan 31, 2019)

Snowman_44 said:


> Thank you for replying. I don't know how much experience you have with a wheeled model, but would you have bought the wheeled one for 1500USD less if it was available at your dealer?


I already made this choice :smile2: I had the option to buy the wheeled one, but really wanted tracks. To be fair, I have never had a wheeled snowblower, so I think you should make up your own mind and perhaps testdrive a snowblower with tracks at your local dealer. I do think that tracks could be a good thing for you to have, especially the rapid trak because you get the best from both worlds.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Arcticblower said:


> I ordered the snowblower shortly after the snow storm from a dealer that still had one in stock (a four-hour drive from my home). The asked price was- and is just crazy (USD 5318). Delivered on my driveway today actually. I had to arrange a plow truck to clear my driveway after the snow storm, just unhuman to clear manually, and the truck left some hard packed snow by my parking space. Now, it is just too high and hard to dig-in to. I have tried but it is not so effective.
> 
> As you probably already know, the rapid trak can be adjusted to a "wheel mode" where I find it pretty easy to control. However, it goes up when I try to dig the hardpacked snow. The rapid trak can also be adjusted to a "dig-in mode" where I find it really hard to turn, but it will wholeheartedly dig-in to the hardpacked snow and eventually tracks is going to dig down to the ground of snow and gravel. Then, it just kind of spins. While it is possible to go back and forward several times, I have to deal with that kind of hardpacked snow in another way. So I will do the same as you, break the hard packed snow down with a shovel to get it more manageable.


I wouldn't expect a walk behind to easily handle a compacted plow pile. EOD is a windrow and far less dense than a plow pile and I'm more than a little shocked at Norway's pricing to import an Ariens. 

Here in New England authorized dealers are required to sell these machines at the price set by Ariens.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=152919&thumb=1


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

knu2xs said:


> Yes. Our main drive (gravel / crushed asphalt) is 275 yds long, most going through open, cultivated field. Others areas are like a "two track" with the center slightly higher than the "two tracks" and the Armor Skids let me handle it all without issue. When we get more than 6" I also do fairly large areas of the lawn without tearing anything up. A lot of what I do I call "off road" snow blowing, which the Armorskids allow me to do without issue.


Armorskids more than triple the footprint of OEM skids, increasing the surface area to reduces psi on the front end of the machine, therefore decreasing friction.
The machine is easier to handle, tracks better, avoid obstacles, less prone to sink into gravel and dirt, and maintains a more level clearing surface. I was astonished at how well they performed and continue to impress me. 

Their Pro line is 1/2" thick steel. Can't imagine how long these would last for home use, a lifetime?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Arcticblower said:


> I also live in Norway but on an island in the north. Less snow but wet and somewhat heavy. Just a week ago we got a chaotic snow storm with much snow in a short time, closing the roads and about 4.5 ft of snow in my driveway.


You got 4.5 feet of snow in *1* storm?? Wow!! 

A few people here have reported issues with their EFI blowers, including some challenges with getting them fixed. Just something to consider if thinking about options for a different machine. The technology is still fairly new, and being figured out.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Homesteader said:


> Their Pro line is 1/2" thick steel. Can't imagine how long these would last for home use, a lifetime?


 
I'm sure Bob's Pro Line ArmorSkids will last for many, many years. 


I have the Pro's on my Pro Hydro and the "regular" ArmorSkids on my 24SHO, which will also last many years.


Edited to Add: The "regular" ArmorSkids mounted skinny end forward with a little dirt from "off road" snow blowing. 
The dirt on the skinny end kind of masks the full taper line.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Arcticblower said:


> I already made this choice :smile2: I had the option to buy the wheeled one, but really wanted tracks. To be fair, I have never had a wheeled snowblower, so I think you should make up your own mind and perhaps testdrive a snowblower with tracks at your local dealer. I do think that tracks could be a good thing for you to have, especially the rapid trak because you get the best from both worlds.


Yesterday I drove up to my cabin and picked up the Hydro Pro 28. Visited my dealer this morning and got a good deal for trading it in for a Hydro Pro 28 Rapidtrak EFI. Did a test drive today at my house, we don't have much snow here, maybe a foot or so. I have a steep driveway that I normally don't use during the winter because I have a garage next to the road. At first I had trouble with traction, but after setting the skids to about 1/2" the machine climbed the driveway pretty nicely. Can't wait to get it up to my cabin for some real testing. Maybe I should make a separate thread to compare track vs wheeled models after I get some more experience with it. 

Thanks to everybody for your help in selecting a snowblower. If I had listened to the majority in the first place I would have gone for the tracked version straight away. Luckily I have a very service minded dealer that let me trade in the wheeled machine.

Btw, the stock light is crappy. I have selected components for making a bridge rectifier and will look for some LED lamps to add. It looks like it will be best to place two lamps, one at each side of the steer, to prevent the chute from blocking the light.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hopefully you won't need to trade this in towards this with 4 ft. snow storms


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Hopefully you won't need to trade this in towards this with 4 ft. snow storms


That's larger than my cabin :grin:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Hopefully you won't need to trade this in towards this with 4 ft. snow storms


OMG! I don't want live anywhere near where one of those is needed!


----------

